# How old are you?



## Swordlady (Aug 28, 2006)

Since Sterre is curious about who is the oldest and youngest on the forum, I decided to start this poll.  The age gaps widening to five years from age 21 is deliberate.

Please be honest.  You don't have to post your exact age on this thread, if you're not comfortable disclosing that information.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm getting way to close to 40.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 28, 2006)

40... which still keeps me in the groups on the low end of 40!


----------



## hongkongfooey (Aug 28, 2006)

I am 34. Feel like 50 after tonights workout.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 28, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> I'm getting way to close to 40.





			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> 40... which still keeps me in the groups on the low end of 40!


Well smile you two... I'm approaching the half way mark to fifty (44 yrs. old) so don't feel so bad about not being 30 anymore... :wink1:


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 28, 2006)

Old enough to know the difference, not old enough to care.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 28, 2006)

31


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

I celebrated the 2nd anniversary of my 39th Birthday in February.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking towards fifty, bit feel like I'm 12
Terry


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 29, 2006)

36 going on 18


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 29, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I celebrated the 2nd anniversary of my 39th Birthday in February.



I guess that means that I just had the 5th anniversary of my 29th birthday last April.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 29, 2006)

I've been 29 for 13 years now...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 29, 2006)

I am 2 score and 5.  Ancient, by many standards.  Nonetheless, I behave both immaturely and naively, enjoying the fruits of both.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 29, 2006)

44 years young here!


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 29, 2006)

20! woo hoo ​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 29, 2006)

Hovering somewhere right around 40!  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Aug 29, 2006)

im just a baby.....34


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 29, 2006)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> im just a baby.....34



Tell me about it...it's not every day you feel "young" at age 34 on a Net forum.  :lol:


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 29, 2006)

I am 25, for 3 more months, 17 days, 9 hours, 12 minutes 30 seconds...29 seconds....28....27....


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 29, 2006)

35


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 29, 2006)

40 < Xs < 50


----------



## kroh (Aug 29, 2006)

I am Shawn and Jenn's Age...although my instructors insist I should venture into maturity any day now...

Regards,
Walt


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Aug 29, 2006)

kroh said:
			
		

> I am Shawn and Jenn's Age...although my instructors insist I should venture into *maturity* any day now...
> 
> Regards,
> Walt


 
I dont quite understand that word, poopypants


----------



## kroh (Aug 29, 2006)

Domo arigato gosaimasu Oh Dark Kitty Bone san... It means...er..

I'll get back to you....I have to ask
Regards,
Walt


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks for posting this swordlady 

who is the other person who is younger than 14? I am twelve but yall knew that already.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Aug 29, 2006)

*Remo Williams*: Just how old are you, Chiun?
*Chiun*: For an apricot I am quite old; for a head of lettuce even more so.  For a man, I am just right.

*Ronin Moose:* *51 in a few days, and just beginning!   :cheers: *


----------



## crushing (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought I was 37 last year, so it was a pleasant surprise when I had my  actual 37th birthday this year.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Aug 29, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> I thought I was 37 last year, so it was a pleasant surprise when I had my actual 37th birthday this year.


 
the old "disappearing - reappearing birthday gag"......excellent!


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 29, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Please be honest.  You don't have to post your exact age on this thread, if you're not comfortable disclosing that information.



I am extremely uncomfortable about being 34...


----------



## Drac (Aug 29, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> I am extremely uncomfortable about being 34


 
What I wouldn't give to be 34 again...


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 29, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> thanks for posting this swordlady
> 
> who is the other person who is younger than 14? I am twelve but yall knew that already.



I am actually curious about that myself.  I've seen a few teenagers pass through the Meet and Greet forum (I think you're the youngest, though) over the past few months, but I don't know how many of them are actively posting.


----------



## empty cup (Aug 29, 2006)

Chronologicaly (spelling ?) -45. After working out I usually feel about 65. Often when trying out new things in life I feel about 16


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 31, 2006)

24...but some of my joints feel about twice that old.


----------



## kid (Aug 31, 2006)

24 yrs young.  I have occasionaly been known to act my age also; although, not till recently.  I am usually mistaken for a 14 yr old.

kid


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 31, 2006)

28


----------



## Kensai (Sep 1, 2006)

A whopping great 29. It's come round fast.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 7, 2006)

49.  Five more months to the half century mark.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## TonyMac (Sep 7, 2006)

54. It's all better after 50. You don't have to explain why you're mean and grumpy.


----------



## morph4me (Sep 7, 2006)

I recently celebrated the 32 anniversary of my 21st birthday.


----------

